# H and R Ultra single shot rifle



## madformuleys (Sep 30, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone out there that has one of these rifles could respond to the following questions: I purchased a H&R ultra single shot rifle in .308 caliber for my son who is just getting started in deer hunting. I bought a cheap Tasco Buckmaster II scope from Wallmart and put on it and sighted it in at the range. At least I thought it was sighted in. The next time I went to shoot it at the range, I was all over the target at 100 yards and I couldn't even get on a target at 200 or 300 yards. I know I'm a better shot than that with my other rifles and everyone I have talked to about the H&R ultra or Handi rifles has high praise for their accuracy. Is it the cheap scope I bought or are these rifles crap? Has anyone out there had a bad experience with these scopes? Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## madformuleys (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I'm using Remington CoreLokt factory loads.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a friend that bought 3 of the rifles for him and his sons. They added the muzzle loader barrels to their guns.
They love them!
As already said, check the scope and mounts.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

It's gotta be the scope.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Make sure your scope mounts and bases are tight. Use blue loctite on them as well. If you are using the same ammo, and resting the rifle on the forend rather than the barrel itself, in a solid rest from the bench you should be able to group. If all of this has been done, I would agree with the above posts about that scope. Those cheap scopes can give you fits and I avoid them like the plague. Look at it this way, if you get a better scope that will last a hunting lifetime, you can always move it from gun to gun.

I am currently fond of the Burris Fullfield II Ballistic Plex 3-9x as the best tough, clear scope buy for the money $200-ish, especially when coupled with their package deal that gives you a free GPS, or spotting scope or binoculars in the purchase.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Optics!*

There was a time in my life when I thought that buying low-end optics was "saving" money, only to realize later after frustrating experiences that it's actually flushing cash down the crap chute. Check your rings and bases as a first step, and then replace the scope. Get a used one if budget is a concern, and if buying new I always consider $200 to be the bare minimum for something I can depend on. Bushnell Elite and Leupold Vari-X II scopes have been workhorses for me.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I would also through in Nikon. Their Buckmaster Series is great quality for the $$$$


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Never go cheap with a scope you most definitely get what ya pay for when it comes to scopes.


----------

